# 29G Biocube stocking list



## igot2gats (Aug 12, 2010)

29G Biocube planted:

6 Blue Neon Tetras

6 Neon Danios

3 Cherry Barbs

2 Red Cherry Shrimp

Thoughts?


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

More red cherry shrimp? Were they like 5$ each at ur LFS? i had that problem but i just ordered a ton online and split them up in most of my tanks. Maybe some otos or corys? So far i bet it looks really good.


----------



## igot2gats (Aug 12, 2010)

mk4gti said:


> More red cherry shrimp? Were they like 5$ each at ur LFS? i had that problem but i just ordered a ton online and split them up in most of my tanks. Maybe some otos or corys? So far i bet it looks really good.


I don't have this livestock in my tank yet. I guess I should have said that this is my proposal.

I've heard Otos are good algae eaters, but I want to maximize color. Otos & Corys don't fit the bill for color, IMO.

I guess I'm asking if anyone thinks there's anything wrong with the list?


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Lol there arent really many algea eaters that are very colorful. Shrimp will eat algea but u really want an oto or 2 becuase they are the best working algea eater in my oppinion. I would get some bottom feeders though, panda and emrald corys are awsome. Dont judge a fish by its color.... i beleive thats called racism.....


----------



## FearsomeB (Sep 3, 2010)

Let me know how that stocking list works out for you. I have a 14 gallon biocube that is well planted with 3 freshwater claims, 3 platies, 2 mollies and 3 otos. I recently tried to add 8 cherry shrimp but, for whatever reason, within 24 hours all of the shrimp wound up dead or drowned on top of the grate above the biofilter chamber in the back. They got past the cartridge filter in the first chamber somehow. I'm trying to think of how to prevent that from happening again if I get another batch.


----------



## igot2gats (Aug 12, 2010)

I think I'm not going to go with the Cherry Shrimp. I'm now sold on Otos. So, it'll be 2 Otos as my clean up crew.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Get em both, shrimp have a minimal effect on ur bioload and dont need to count them towards your stocking list.


----------



## fisfan (Mar 24, 2010)

I think oto-cats are the right move. I have a 15gal with mexican beach pebbles as the hardscape. Before the otos I had serious problems with Brown Diatom Algae. Two days after I got my otos my whole tank is clean. As a bonus they are so active and alot of fun to watch.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

Is a good choice.


----------

